# MY FIRST TRAVEL TO EUROPE



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

Hola, i am a mexican guy wich will have his first travel to europe by end of august to mid of september ( and first foreign travel ever ), i will go with my wife (we will celebrate there our first year married!) and hopelly another couple will join us.

Our plan is to travel by train and to sleep mostly on hostels, we would like to make this trip (first choice) : MEX CITY - PARIS - BRUJAS - BERLIN - PRAHA (maybe) - LUCERNA - VENECIA- FLORENCE -ROME - GENEVE - BARCELONA (fERRY)- MADRID - MEX CITY

Second Choice: MEX CITY -PARIS -LUZERN -VENICE - FLORENCE - ROME - TURKEY (we may get some pack tour to Italy-Turkey) then get back to ROME-GENEVE-BARZELONA-MADRID - MEX CITY

For both cases we may have 21 days of trip as much, do you think both choices are possible? any ideas - suggestions ? where could we catch a good package to travel from europe to turkey?, how can we know about the train timetables and the different hours? , our budget for daily expenses is about $ 65 USD per person (without including plane & train tickets) what do you think guys? :? :dunno:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Do not miss out on Germany, beautiful and underrated country. If you ever make it to Berlin, do visit Schloss Sansoucci and Schloss Charlottenburg, both beautiful palaces which are located near the city of Berlin. If you like to see cathedrals and castles, Germany is the place to be, this is the land of fairy tales after all. Try to minimize the countries you are visiting and try to enjoy. I have relatives who've done the same thing you are about to do but instead of trains they were on a tour bus. Their complaint, they've only stayed for a couple of days on each city/country and most of the time they were travelling on the bus. 

Have fun!!

Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*Okidoki*

I understand what do you mean, TAL for the Germany travel tips, cheers


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Erase the "maybe" behind Praha. You can get there from Berlin by Eurocity train, takes you approx. 5 hours. On the way tp Praha you could make a stop in Dresden and take one of the next trains to continue to Praha on the same day. From Praha you could take a train to Vienna or Budapest.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

BTW: What is Brujas? Brussels?

I would recommend:
Paris-Brussels (with the Thalys train, ca. 1,5-2 hours)
Brussels-Cologne (with the Thalys train too, ca. 2,5 hours)
Cologne-Hamburg (  with IC/ICE, ca. 4 hours) 
Hamburg-Berlin (with ICE Sprinter, 1,5 hours)
Berlin-Dresden (with EC, ca. 2 hours)
Dresden-Praha (with EC, ca. 2,5 hours)
...

take an Eurail pass to save money and have full flexibility.


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Now everyone is making publicity for their country...
I could say, when your in Brujas (Brugge) go to the Netherlands as well...it's soooo close by, those 2 countries are very small, Brugge-Brussel-Amsterdam is only a few hours. 
But mostly I'd say to you, do not only sit in the train doing thousands of kilometers but ENJOY the places where you are, take your time and relax.
And of course, the Alps-countries (Suisse, Austria) are beautiful, Paris need I nothing to say about...neither Italy...they speak for themselves.
When you come back, tell us your story okay?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Northern Europe Visit-- Brugge, Paris, Munich, and Praha.
Southern- Barcelona, Roma, and Athens


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Don't go to Geneva, it's boring though very beautiful. But a better choice is Zurich (I don't say that only because I am living here, but because it's true). 

You also can't leave London out! Make: 
London-Paris-Barcelona-Rome-Venice-Luzern-Zurich-Salzburg-Vienna-Prague-Berlin-Hamburg-Copenhagen and plann 40 days at least!


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Some tips for you as it's your first big travel:

* Don't try to see as many as you can. It is possible to do this _MEX CITY - PARIS - BRUJAS - BERLIN - PRAHA (maybe) - LUCERNA - VENECIA- FLORENCE -ROME - GENEVE - BARCELONA (fERRY)- MADRID - MEX CITY_ but you'll be exhausted in Venice. I can assure you that. 

Try to make a good mix between nature and culture. Spend atleast 5 of your 21 days at the beach, it is necessary to reload your battery . 

And don't get up early every day, sometimes it can be better to spend your morning sleeping than sightseeing.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

macon4ever said:


> *Northern  * Europe Visit-- Brugge, Paris, Munich, and Praha.


:|


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> Some tips for you as it's your first big travel:
> 
> * Don't try to see as many as you can. It is possible to do this _MEX CITY - PARIS - BRUJAS- BERLIN - PRAHA (maybe) - LUCERNA - VENECIA- FLORENCE -ROME - GENEVE - BARCELONA (fERRY)- MADRID - MEX CITY_ but you'll be exhausted in Venice. I can assure you that.
> 
> ...


Why leave out so much German cities? 

I recommend the added cities, too, because they are on your way:
_MEX CITY - PARIS - BRUJAS / *better and nicer would be ANTWERP* - *COLOGNE * - *HAMBURG* - BERLIN - PRAHA (maybe) - *MUNICH * - LUCERNA - VENECIA- FLORENCE -ROME - GENEVE - BARCELONA (fERRY)- MADRID - MEX CITY_


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Inlandsvägen said:


> Why leave out so much German cities?
> 
> I recommend the added cities, too, because they are on your way:
> _MEX CITY - PARIS - BRUJAS / *better and nicer would be ANTWERP* - *COLOGNE * - *HAMBURG* - BERLIN - PRAHA (maybe) - *MUNICH * - LUCERNA - VENECIA- FLORENCE -ROME - GENEVE - BARCELONA (fERRY)- MADRID - MEX CITY_


Don't worry, at least you got one, there were no UK cities in the list at all


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Inlandsvägen said:


> Why leave out so much German cities?


Hey, it is not my idea. I just copied his proposal.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't think going to Turkey is a good idea... You should save this country for your next trip over here (Turkey - Grece -Egypt for exemple...)

Cologne and Hamburg are definitely not among the top destinations for a 1st trip in Europe from Mexico... Munich is by far the most beautifull city I've visited in Germany so far.

If I had to make a list, It would be:

*Mexico-Paris-Amsterdam-Berlin-Praha-Vienna(Wien, one of the most beautiful city for sure)-Venezia-Roma-(plane to Madrid)-Mexico*. It's already an awfull lot to see in 21 days... I think that if you only spend one day in each city, you won't have any time to enjoy them


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

No, no, no, he should obviously do London-Birmingham-Liverpool-Manchester-Leeds-Middlesbrough-Newcastle-Edinburgh-Glasgow-Belfast-Bristol


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

You can not visit europe without visiting Greece!!!... At least one of the islands. I would recommend Santorini... You will fall in love again....


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

bnmaddict said:


> Cologne and Hamburg are definitely not among the top destinations for a 1st trip in Europe from Mexico... Munich is by far the most beautifull city I've visited in Germany so far.


Although Munich is considered being more beautyful in terms of buildings, Hamburg is not far behind (and has surpassed munich in tourist numbers last year, although most of them are german tourists). I've actually included Cologne and Hamburg not really because of the buildings but more to catch the mentality of the people living there. And from Belgium or Amsterdam it makes sense to go via Cologne. With an Eurail pass I would actually make a stop in Cologne just to have a glance on the Cathedral. And Hamburg is just 90 minutes away (with ICE-sprinter) from Berlin. One could actually take one of the first trains from Berlin (the first one being at very early 05:27) and one of the last trains from Hamburg back to Berlin (either at 21:12 or 00:40) for a nice day in the centre of Hamburg incl. visiting Harbour action.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

savas said:


> You can not visit europe without visiting Greece!!!... At least one of the islands. I would recommend Santorini... You will fall in love again....


True, but Greece, Turkey and the whole Balkan is worth a special trip.

And to spend 5 of your 21 on the beach is a very bad advice - boringly hanging around on beaches you can do everywhere - and on European beaches you meet mostly very low level people and it can be stressy. Don't make that!


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Why not make a trip to the Mediterranean....It's the best season for that purpose! Spain-France-Italy-Greece...i'm having second thoughts about Turkey.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

And I wouldn't go on Thalys, ICE, etc. with a tight budget.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Cologne is beautiful, the cathedral alone is worthy of a visit, Der Dom is the largest cathedral in Northern Europe. Add the Rhine River for more castles, forts and cathedrals. 

Someday I would love to see Greece.

Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> And to spend 5 of your 21 on the beach is a very bad advice - boringly hanging around on beaches you can do everywhere - and on European beaches you meet mostly very low level people and it can be stressy. Don't make that!


And it wouldn't make much sense for a Mexican.
Like a Swiss or Austrian going skiing in Lebanon or Portugal.  Simply not necessary.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> and on European beaches you meet mostly very low level people and it can be stressy.


What??? :?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Have you been to Caorle? Jesolo? Lignano?


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

^^ no i have visited other places in Italy but i never had an experience of "very low level people" on any Mediterranean beach!
Define "very low level people" please...


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*I understand your suggestions*



DiggerD21 said:


> BTW: What is Brujas? Brussels?
> 
> I would recommend:
> Paris-Brussels (with the Thalys train, ca. 1,5-2 hours)
> ...


Thanx!, Brujas = Brugge, i´m getting now some info at www.oldcontinent.com.


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*You have been Very Helpful Guys!!*

Thanx to everybody guys! kay: , i have a better idea of how to make a travel to europe, to have some time to rest makes sense to me, to visit natural places like the alps sounds good as well, i´m a little bit worry about the train timetables and the differents hours between every country . .

Another concern is which is the best way for carry our money : ATM - TCH - CASH??

And what about :

1.- Clothing ( September )

2.- Travel Guides

3.- Tour from Europe to Turkey

Any help will be grateful


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Answers:
-Bring some cash in euros and credit card, these are very accepted to pay in many shops and services.
-September is still hot in Spain, Southern Italy and Greece. Starting to get cold in the rest.
-The best travel guide for me is ROUTARD, then LONELY PLANET and MICHELIN.
-Go to Istanbul, it is not far from Greece and it's great!!

And welcome to Barcelona, my city!!
:wink2:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Define "very low level people" please...


The Austrian version...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

September is usually better in Central Europe than August (Less rain). Even in the mountains you'll have nice warm weather. Bring light shirts and long trousers, but yet, don't forget an umbrella and pullovers.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Cologne is beautiful, the cathedral alone is worthy of a visit, Der Dom is the largest cathedral in Northern Europe.


Germany does not belong to Northern Europe!


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Bon Vivant said:


> And what about :
> 
> 1.- Clothing ( September )
> 
> ...


Clothing in September - in central Europe (Germany) it can be cold, around 10°C maximum temperature, but very hot, too (around 30°C)... so follow davidkunz/VIE's advice! 

Credit card only is not that good in Germany because lots of shops still don't accept them. ATM + cash is the best and that's what I use when I travel somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*Nice weather!*



Inlandsvägen said:


> Clothing in September - in central Europe (Germany) it can be cold, around 10°C maximum temperature, but very hot, too (around 30°C)... so follow davidkunz/VIE's advice!
> 
> Credit card only is not that good in Germany because lots of shops still don't accept them. ATM + cash is the best and that's what I use when I travel somewhere in Europe.


*That is an excellent weather for us, since where we are from, September is between 26-33 C!* :runaway: 

As i understand Germany is part of Central Europe, nevertheless you guys may have a better opinion.

Btw, some one told me that ATM on Paris and some other cities are usually too crowded . . . is it correct?

About Turkey, i would love to go there, i know that it may be too far from Italy or Spain, but do you about some travel agency, ferrie or cruise ship that haves an interesting package?, we have not decided yet to go or not to go to Turkey, we do need more info !  . . .


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Go to London instead of Turkey, since that would stray from your W. Europe-centric trip


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Inlandsvägen said:


> Germany does not belong to Northern Europe!


Oh I see then let me say it is one of the largest not only in Germany but in Europe as well. 

Out of curiosity I googled Northern Europe and guess what? 
There was a time when Germany was considered part of Northern Europe. I knew I have read that somewhere in the past that is why I used Northern Europe above on my original post but thanks anyway.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

You could only count Northern Germany as Northern Europe, with Hamburg probably the southernmost city. But then you would also have to count the polish coastline to Northern Europe. But I don't know the general scandinavian's definition of Northern Europe.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Google Cologne Cathedral and it notes that it is the largest gothic cathedral in Northern Europe. One magnificent gothic cathedral indeed.


----------



## lffıs (Jan 4, 2005)

This is my opinion about South Europe:










Albania, Croatia, Portugal, San Marino, Slovenia, Andorra, Bosnia Herogovina, Cyprus, Greece, Macedonia, Monaco, Vatican City, Italy, Malta, Serbia and Montenegro (or, when Montenegro is an independant country: only Montenegro), Spain, Turkey and France beneath the line Gèneve - Lyon - Clermont Ferrard - Bordeaux.

And North Europe:










Finland, Iceland, Latvia, Sweden, Scotland, Norway, Estonia, Lithuania and northern part of Russia. Everything else is Central Europe (or West- and East-Europe)

Do the Europeans agree?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'd add Denmark to NE and transfer Scotland to WE.


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Who cares.


----------

